# 1313th Lignum Iugo Imperial Guard Force



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello Folks,
welcome to my first completed force in so, so, so, so many years! I know it isn't huge, it is only 500 points after all but after picking up a brush for the first time in years it feels great. I must say not only am I pleased with the overall results but I'm very pleased with myself for meeting every aspect of the challenge, from fluff and list to the models and the terrain. I must apologise for the pics though, at present it's very overcast and the light isn't great, dont worry though this is something I will be looking to remedy for future picture taking.
As I say I am pleased and when it comes to the 750 expansion there are somethings I'd like to add to these guys or change, chief amongst them is backpacks all round, replace flesh heads with gas masks, pick out the icons etc in white and finally see about adding some litanies and text to discreet areas of the vehicles. They aren't big adds but I think they will add to the feel and fluff more.

The overall aspect of the army really does please me. I have tried to follow the same patterns and schemes all the way through and I think the very limited palette works well, especially when used to mimic the Tank camo on things like cloaks and gun Shields. The other thing that ties the force together well is the use of the Secret Weapon Minis bases, these are great and will be getting a review later. I also found that only having a limited choice on some of the bases (mainly the 60mm ones) meant I had to be creative and convert them, something that actually was more fun then I anticipated.

Other little nods are the small conversions dotted through out, like the chimera (virtual cookie for those spotting all the work), the bits and pieces in the Veteran Squad as well as the HQ choice. There are lots of little things here and there and there is a virtual cookie for the first person to spot the one and only metal GW component used in the Infantry (the Secret Weapon Packs don't count).
===============================================​​ 
*The 1313th Lignum Iugo Expeditionary Force*


*The 1313th Lignum Iugo Expeditionary Force History*​Currently Operating on the Eastern fringes the 1313th Lignum Iugo Expeditionary force was initially tasked with the exploration and eradication of Tau enclaves and inroads in to the region of space to the galactic north of Quintairn. Under the direct control of the Ordo Xenos for the duration of the campaign the 1313th were tasked with stamping the Emperors authority on worlds that were only nominally under the control of the Eagle, eradicating those worlds infested with tau and persecuting those that openly consorted with the alien.

It wasn't long however before on the outpost world of Troya Majorus that a greater threat came to light in the form of a genestealer cult.

Upon discovery the cult threw themselves at the members of the Expeditionary force with tooth, claw and more conventional weapons. This single horrific attack which resulted in the complete destruction of the capital, Hawkesfall, soon revealed an infestation covering a number of neighbouring systems and only hinted at the horrors to come. The Campaign on Troya Majorus dragged on in to the close of 881.M41 when Troya Majorus fell.

Pre-empted by the screams of Astropaths, Navigators and psykers alike the Tyranid reinforcements arrived. The invading tyranids were identified as Splinter fleet Tenebre and the full menace of the Xenos threat, both Tau and Tyranid, was revealed and all out war reigned.

Since this time more attacks have come to light and the marauding destruction of the Splinter fleet has shown to cover a vast swathe of planets on the periphery of both the Human and Tau empires. It is here that the 1313th is now engaged in an all out war on two fronts with two of the most dangerous foes the imperium faces.

The 1313th Expeditionary Force are currently on permanent detachment to the Inquisitional Enclave at Quintairn, the forces of the Lignum Iugo are proud to serve the Inquisition with distinction in campaigns across the region. Originating in the Eastern Regions of the Britarius Sector the world of Lignum Iugo is a careful balance between Industry and Cultivation providing many local systems with large quantities of food and technology. The regiments of Lignum Iugo are known for the dual specialties in Air Assault and Scouting but amongst these regiments the 1300's stand apart from the rest.

The 1300 regiments, those bearing the numbers 1300-1399, are considered by many in the sector as a guard force without peer, of particular note are the regiments of the 1313th, 1349th and 1373rd. Selected only from the best men and women of the planets many regiments and the brightest and most martial students from the planets Scholams the 1300's are some of the best in their fields.

Referred to as Expeditionary forces the 1300's are forces that are sent on either the most critical of missions or campaigns where a hard hitting strike force is required. Their most common role however is acting as a fighting force whilst assigned to Rogue Traders, Adeptus Mechanicus Exploratory forces or, given their proximity to Quintairn, as Inquisitional Troopers. The 1313th is one such regiment who by their deeds has seen the regiment seconded permanently to the Quintairn enclave. It is here where they have fought under the Insignia of numerous Inquisitors of various Ordos before the current assignment which sees them battling the dual threat of Tau and Tyranid incursions on the Eastern Fringes.

Members of the 1300s, rarely return to Lignum Iugo as the troopers they once were, scarred and decorated they often go on to lead other regiments raised from the planet. Some are requested to serve as bodyguards and retinues for inquisitors, and even other members of the imperial hierarchy should they be deemed deserving. The rarest and most sought after path is that of the honoured few who even join the ranks of the inquisition where the free thinking and autonomous nature of the 1300s shines through and prepares them for the darkness they fight. The knowledge and skills of the 1300s is without peer in the region and is one that the Inquisition is more than happy to encourage, cultivate and utilise.


*Army List*​The 500 point force was based off the following Army List (any Caveats or errors are explained through out this post) created to represent a similar force and is based on 5th edition - a 6th edition version will come soon:



*500 Point Challenge Images *​Below are Images showing The 1313th Lignum Iugo Expeditionary Force at the outset of their expedition in to the Quintairn Sub-sector.


*Complete Force*


*HQ*
*Interrogator Ratner (Counts as Psyker)*


*Troops*
*"Custos" Platoon (Troops choice 1)*
*Platoon HQ*


*Squad 1*


*Squad 2*


*"Subruo" Hardened Veterans Squad and Chimera Transport (Troops choice 2)*



*Fast Attack*
*Sentinel Unit - "Argentum Steed"*


*Heavy Support*
*Medusa (counts as Griffon) - "Semotus Mortis"*


*Terrain Selection*
​
Additional Images of the units and terrain above can be found here:
Millest's Complete Force Round-up Album
please be aware these are un-editted so could well be "massive" hope there is something in here you like.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

things have moved on with the blog and the army and as a result the latest modelling project has hit my workspace. The latest being Project Raptor, as you can probably guess this is a flyer based project and is certainly a change from many many many infantry models and the odd Chimera based tank.

The first model that is being worked on is a Vulture with twin linked punisher cannons, this will be followed by a vendetta and possibly, should sales of airsoft kit suffice, a second Valkyrie will be joining the air support.










The Vulture was bought as a birthday present recently by my friends and is one of the nicest things my friends have ever got me. It was finally started this weekend with an awful lot of sanding and removal of large amounts of flash and overcast. Once sanded and the bits organised the kit doesn't appear anywhere near as daunting as it seemed to start with.










Once assembled the Vulture will be getting a matching paint scheme to the rest of the force but will benefit from some hopefully distinctive markings and options.

I did consider magnetising the weapons but given the thin ammo feeds between the hopper and the cannons it is unlikely they would survive storage so I most likely wont be doing that. I will give it a go and will let you know how successful it goes.

So keep tuned for more Project Raptor updates over the coming weeks. 


in addition to this the blog will have lots of updates and right now we are preping for the *Terminator Armour Challenge Open Competition*
info can be found here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the...-challenge.html


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Very good plog, love the colour pallet, I promise i'll read all your fluff after work tonight


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks, would love some feedback on the fluff, havent had too much on it through the blog :S
cheers


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the limited palate and the Interrogator conversion. The additions of the rhino head lights on the Chimmy is great.

Fluff looks good, doesn't seem too OTT. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the Vulture. Love those punisher cannons, they just scream badass!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry I completely forgot to read the fluff, just did and looks pucka

Only question is do rogue traders and the ad-mech use IG, ad-mech with expeditionary forces primarily use there own skitari and dont Rogue traders use hired hands except on the odd occasions, more Imperial Navy isn't it? I'm nitpicking though cos it's plausible they could use the IG

I'm actually doing something similar, my guard are on detachment to the Blood Angels who are going along with a Inquisitor with a Rogue Trader in tow (as a guide) which has gained the interest of the AdMech cos of the large Imperial Navy that are going along


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

the ad-mech and RTs seem to make use of both their own troops and the IG, there are several different refernces to both types of them in various stories etc. The navy dont like to give out their men to others 

still if thats the only thing that seems a good start 

thanks for the compliments so far guys, hopefully my current projects will get some more progress this week.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Just an update to say that the Deadline for the Terminator Challenge has arrived and the entries have all being recieved. The quality of entries was very high and whilst only a small number of people entered they have all done a stellar job on the models and i wish each and everyone good luck.

This week I will post one entry everyday and so far three have already gone up on the blog. These will be followed by a vote next monday. Once the vote closes I will annouce the winner and sort out getting their prize to them. So keep an eye on the blog this week for some very nice models and remember to come back and vote.

so please check out the entries here:
Millest's Mediocre Meanderings


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love your fluff, very grimdark like the Imperial Guard should be! The colors work very well together and your basing is great! What bits did you use for Ratner? I'd love to know where the cane came from.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

ratner was a fairly simple conversion using the pilot from the battle for macragger box combine with Cadian weapons team legs and the Imperial Gaurd company command flag topper and a length of it for his force staff.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok, i said to myself i wouldnt post this yet as the competition is still going on over at the blog but i thought to myself no, its a nice model and I enjoyed making it.

So my most recent completed model was Inquisitor Castlegar, sometimes leader of the 1313th.

Firstly apologies for the bad flash picture at the end but thought it worth it to try and show more detail to the model. I quite enjoyed working on this model, as this was the first time i have used the new paints and i must say lahmian medium is my new best friend! The changes themselves were simple enough, with the hand and headswaps, getting the brass etch places proved tricky as it kept dropping off but all said and done it looks great and is a nice solid inquisitor to lead my future armies.

first up here is a picture of the model parts and a parts list:









parts used are:
commander culln body and arms, 
new FW Abaddon storm bolter, 
GK head, 
GK force staff, 
GK pads, 
brass etch

Overall i am happy with the results and the normal caveat of it looks better in real life applies:

















































So that is my most recent completed model for the force.
Currently he is entered in the competition on my blog, which was to model and paint a legal character in Terminator armour. details and voting info can be found here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/the...allenge_24.html

please feel free to let me know what you thing of the Inquisitor and please vote


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Folks,
the The Terminator Armour Open Challenge is now over and its time for the results. First though thanks to all those that entered and to everyone that has voted, your participation is appreciated.

so without further ado here are the results:










As you can see we have a clear winner, that winner with 10 votes is Submission 3 - A Blood Angels Librarian by Guido

*Submission 3*









http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/the...allenge_20.html


Please see the link above for more details and pictures of the winning entry. Congratulations to all who entered and a massive well done to Guido.

Now all that remains is for me to present Guido with his prize this week.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

so folks after a massive break from the hobby (for which i will forever feel guilty) i am starting to get back on the hobby horse, and have decided to finally clear out some of my unused forgeworld stuff (including some super heavies) to make way for some more massive FW projects to come my way to make me enjoy it a bit more. 


I recently had a bit of a hobby mishap where an entire platoons worth of guard which were in the process of being stripped got ruined, somehow they all melted despite me using the normal stuff i use, admittedly they were older plastics so that could have been the cause. that was about a month ago and kind of knocked me wanting to get back going but i think im there now.


I am now looking to restart these guard and potentially revisit my existing models but there is still a question ongoing in my mind. On the shoulders of the models above (i dont know if you can see it) there are brass etch eagles and inquisition =I=s (and variations there of) on the other, in addition to the helmet and chest eagles. i am trying to decide if i should do one of the following three things with them, should i:


start picking them out in the grey/white used on my inquisitor terminator is worth it
leave them green and subdued (and potentially lost)
remove them and have the pads just painted plain green as with the rest of the armour


any thoughts on this progress would be appreciated, hopefully there will be some proper hobby progress soon!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd go through and do the white on the icons personally. Do 5 a day every day for a week and it won't be too painful.

Where had those older (now melted) Guardsmen come from?


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

they were from a couple of boxes i bought from ebay, they came in correct boxes with transfers etc, im now suspecting they may not have being as genuine as they looked  ah well, just an excuse to rebuild but better


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Either non genuine or he may have painted them with something odd.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

thats what im thinking, still gives me a chance to rebuild and get some more extreme environment suits in there as well  need to order a new FW commander now but at least that means i can get some decent bionics on him now.
cheers


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

well after quite a long break i have started 2014 with a bang, well ok not so much a bang as a wash up  i spent the weekend working on this little lot:









this is some of the upcoming resin i have to work on for the latest expansion of my force https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/559910_10151802679075836_82211942_n.jpg


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Lord. I envy you but at the same time pity you. I hate wroking with resin


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

the models themselves arent too bad, apart from a damaged track on one of the macharius models (which i still have no idea on how im gonna fix as its right at the front) the models are pretty clean and well scrubbed. just a few knocks though that have taken nubbings and a few bits off but they can be stuck back on


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Folks, welcome back to the blog and to the tail end of "2014 the hobby year that never was!”


As I’m sure many of you guys know the blog has been deathly quiet over the course of 2014 and I can only apologise for this, unfortunately this was the year the real world caught up with me and my family caused untold life and hobby catastrophe. I apologise for the wordiest post in the blogs history but I thought you might enjoy it.


The year started well with a few odds and sods done but then we decided it would be good to finally get moved and a house bought so the things were packed away in prep for moving and that’s when the troubles began. Initially it was going to be a nice quick purchase followed by some building work and then in, boy were we wrong!


Around halfway through the purchase our vendor “discovered” the house needed to go through probate and this left us all packed up with nowhere to go and we ended up moving in with my In-Laws on the assumption a month there then another for building we would be on our way. Well the good news was the probate and purchase did only take an extra month so come the end of May we were ready to go and we got the keys.


That was an interesting day as on route to get the keys some Muppet decided to reverse back around the corner of a junction they had half driven round in to the front of our bright red car, far from apologetic they advised they didn’t see us (its bright red for god’s sake!) and it’s not their fault. No injuries and luckily admissions and their stating they didn’t see us was caught on camera so they didn’t have a leg to stand on, still that was another lot of hassle we didn’t need.


So June began with a flourish and our builders moved in with all good plans and promises and work began…. Well the tools got moved in… the builders turned up a week later and then work began… except it didn’t… then the builders came back a week later and then work began… except it didn’t… can you see a pattern here! Eventually we tied the builders down and some work was done. Some walls were knocked down, some went up, some wires went in as did some pipes. All good? Well I bet you can guess what’s coming!


That’s right, three whole months later on and with a total of a months’ worth of work (their estimate) to be completed and they were still less than a quarter done! It finally came to a head and at the end of august after 8 separate deadlines to complete we finally asked them to leave site and terminated their contract. Strangely the day we told them that we couldn’t stop getting calls from them, amazing seems as for three months we had barely being able to get hold of them.


So they were asked to leave, their tools were gathered and they came to collect them with more excuses, whinging it would only take another month (when politely advised why it hadn’t being done two months ago then they decided to leave it), threats of legal action, demands for more money and some attempts at intimidation – note being polite works wonders when some muscles decides that he knows best – so all good they left and despite their promises the house was ready and there was only a small amount of work to do we were left with what can only be described as a shell!


Despite the promised and contracted work we were left to complete:
Full plastering
Central heating to fit
Boiler to fit
Electrics to repair – the new electrics they fitted were condemned
Bathroom to fit
Kitchen to fit
Floorboards to replace
Hole in the roof to repair
Water to plumb in for the entire house
Bathroom and kitchen to tile
Door frames to fit
Doors to fit


And those are just the big jobs, so what had they done for three months? By all accounts not a lot, put some plaster on in the hall so first impressions were good, removed a small chimney, knocked two smallish walls down (that didn’t need taking down), replaced those walls with one side of stud work (didn’t do the other side and made the walls the wrong size), attached one radiator but no pipes to the wall and ran some of the electrics.


So this left us with a dilemma as to what to do, it left us with the only option someone who has just being screwed over by tradesmen has to make, spare time and friends! Well that Sunday we met with a family friend who advised us on what was needed, recommended some very good tradesmen (if you are in Essex and need some tradesmen let me know and I’ll send their details) and then the work began in earnest.


Since the end of august until now we have worked every waking hour, weekend and even some nights to get things resolved and the house liveable and I’m glad to say there were some dark days, like the day we got both the electrics and boiler checked to be told they were useless and would take a lot of time and money to be correct, or in the case of the boiler and central heating to actually be installed – after being told they had being by the builders. That was a great day, and by far one of the darkest as to top it off on the drive back to the In-Laws a van decided to drive in to the back of my car at a roundabout, and I bet you can’t guess his excuse!


So things progressed and the house has finally got done in mid-November, when we take all the time and people working on it (including repairing the roof where the plumber went through) we reckon there was all in all two more months work to be done, but fitted around work and life its being a long hard slog but we are finally there. With all this going on and with living at the In-Laws, living in the building site, going away on courses for work, working and building as you can image something had to give and unfortunately that was of course the hobby’s (both 40k and airsoft) and the blog. So now after a whole year life is getting back on track and it looks like the life is actually coming back to my life.


Lots of other things have happened over the year, some good, some bad, some meeh but mainly there was lots of DIY and work that almost made everything else disappear and 2014 really has been a year that has flown by with no real appreciation of the time we’ve had and life in general.


Despite everything please don’t despair though, life really is good, we now have a home and all that’s left is those silly little five minute jobs that take you 5 years to get round to doing. We have finally settled in and most importantly 2014 is the year we found out we were having our first child. Yes amazingly on top of all that was going on my wonderful wife was producing new life, and unbelievably did all she could to help with the house whilst pregnant. She is just simply amazing!


Now we are coming to the end of the year, the baby is due any day and life is so on the up its unbelievable after the year we have had. so for Familia Millest it seems like 2015 really will be a new start and hopefully we can share some of the hobby side of life with you all and thanks for reading as to why 2014 really was “the hobby year that never was!”


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

*Like a Phoenix - The 1313th rises again!
So after my stripping experience (I'm still finding notes in my underwear) and in preparation to our road trip to Nottingham in just over a week I have dusted off the 1313th and have started working on a few models towards my 500pt force. Here are some sneak peeks before they get some paint, once finished and back from Nottingham I will get proper pictures up because I don't want my opponent to know too much.
















things are moving forward at least and hopefully once painted it looks like I will actually have achieved a goal on my project tracker - only 4 years after it was conceived!!!
for those interested my mini article on stripping can be found here:
http://millests.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/paint-stripping-removing-colours-of-war.html*


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Welcome back mate, good luck getting this force done and dusted!


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks  looking forward to working on it and thankfully the forced sales ive had to cover all the fun ive had has meant I now only have 9 tabs on my spreadsheet of models to work on instead of 15 so its been good in a way


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

its alive! looking forward to stalk this plog


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

millest said:


> forced sales ive had to cover all the fun ive had


Nice way to find the silver lining! Though they say experience makes you richer...


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice way to find the silver lining! Though they say experience makes you richer...


 unless of course you end up spending your riches at forgeworld


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

millest said:


> unless of course you end up spending your riches at forgeworld


Hahaha well, money for the resin throne, right?


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Reinforcements inbound - adding HQ elements and Vets to the 1313th 
well folks today really is a day of firsts! Gw listens to the fans, I post a second post and I also appear to have done some modelling..... shock horror.
Today was spent either rebasing models to match the new standard I am using for the army or modelling up bits to fill out some of my options, so with out further ado here's what I have been up to.

up first is the yet to be named commander and his basic command squad, some slight conversions and some brass etch as well as new bases.









next up is my command unit extras, a couple of flamers and meltas to give me options and a nice Standard bearer to represent Kell when I decide to run my commander as Creed, hence the impractical power fist.









this is my Kasrkin command squad with the final conversion work done and finally mounted on 32mm secret weapons miniatures urban streets bases to match the rest of the force.









Final HQ squad element is this autocannon team, two plasma gunners and the scanner operator, basic work but just gives me more options should I fancy swapping out models.









next we have two heavy bolters for use with my veterans when I fancy swapping out my lascannons for a more target rich opponent, I like heavy weapons squads as I like to have them almost acting out a scene and hope that works with these guys.









final models for my veterans are these three melta gunners, as with everything else only modelled up to provide options for me to swap around a bit.









I also dug out my advisors and based them up ready to paint, I love these models and they are some of the very few bare headed models in my force, I love them but I forgot how much of a pain in the arse metal is to work with.









final part of the HQ and Elites for today was this Wyrdvane Psyker squad, not much done to it apart from rebasing but chopping off the tags and little spurs was a pain in the ass.









so that's some of today's work, hope you enjoy and who knows might even get paint on them once everything else is built


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice stuff there! That's a very impressive collection of psykers, good work with that purchase. 
Love the Karkin conversions, they look really good.

How did you find the FW hazardous environment suits? My ones keep breaking off at the slightest provocation, and no matter how much soapy scrubbing I gave them they are unusually paint resistant!


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't had a problem with them, as yet, but one thing worth trying is giving them a dip in methylated spirits, its a good paint stripper but importantly it seems to shift the release agent too. that and it doesn't smell bad. ive had to use it on some projects for other people which has worked out well.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Ad Mech Thallax - The 1313th Ogryn detachment proxy 
another post on my progress and one which I enjoyed doing a little more than normal. 
I personally don't like the ogryn models GW produces, either past or present. So I decided to take a slightly different route and as the 1313th are accompanying an Inquisitor I thought he would have access to some awesome toys so decided to use the Forgeworld Thallax.
I decided to give one of the Thallax a MKIII breacher shield just to mark him out as the Bone'ead upgrade when I run using them as Ogryns, nothing fancy but just think it works really well and adds something to the squad.

















the other four (five when the replacement leg arrives) are all in various poses and one is modelled with the beckoning hand so I can use him as a second leader should I split the squad and field them as Ad Mech forces or smaller squads.
These are links due to their size! I will learn to resize images one day!
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8RkgEdNL9Hg/VkUOhZQOKEI/AAAAAAAAFX4/vBUWIu8EbFw/s1600/9.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Jfc_aY5eAq0/VkUOg_iwNgI/AAAAAAAAFX0/xfgQQCuHl68/s1600/10.jpg


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Guards! Guards! - More warm bodies for the 1313th 
So today was a good day for the 1313th as they finally on Friday the 13th got some warm bodies to swell their ranks! Todays build consisted of a whole platoon, some extra weapons and some additional command units. Additional work was made for myself by swapping out all the heads that had bare faces for gas masks but all in all was a good day.
Downsides however included running out of bases, running out of gasmask heads and how the hell I managed this one I don't know, I ran out of guardsmen!! Oh, and my chair broke  still a productive day that left me putting this lot (and some others not pictured) to bed


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Tanks again! - Armour for the 1313th
today sees more building of the 1313th and this time we are on armour, mainly chimera based to start with but other heavier stuff is on the horizon!
First up is the ride for my Inquisitor with a Machinator 248 rear body to make it stand out and some own cast/sculpted details I think this is a nice change to a standard chimera.
















speaking of which here are three standard chimeras for if I run an armoured platoon or veterans force, given the chance I would put everything in armour!








Hellhounds next and all are magnatised ready for the various weapons but I am in two minds about this and might just build them stock (not sure on the hull weapon though) and just change the list should I decide to run a different variant.








finally some true heavy support in the form of the Manticore, a nice little model but not one I am really sure will get the attention or use it deserves.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice collection of armour there, interesting to see autocannon chimeras, honestly not sure it's worth the extra points but I occasionally throw one into the mix myself. 

Manticores, on the other hand, are my darlings. I think Wyverns have stolen the show from them somewhat, but they are still a delight to field in singles and apocalypse numbers.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

Send in the Heavies - Super Heavy Armour for the 1313th 
So once again on to tanks and as promised today is something a little heavier with a whole plethora of super heavy tanks for your delectation!
first up is every ones favourite and go to super heavy the good old reliable Baneblade, still one of my favourite plastic kits from GW.








Next up is my Macharius Vulcan Super Heavy, bought on a whim and not built for ages through fear of how difficult it is I finally did it, and let me tell you it was much easier than I feared. My only annoyance is the autocannons on the front as they are bent and any attempt to straighten them snaps them, does anyone have any alternatives or ideas I could use?
















whilst on a roll with the Vulcan I decided I might as well tackle the Vanquisher too, this one was equally as simple to build but needs some serious filling on the rear as there is a 5-6 mm gap between the lower and upper hull, more pics for this once I get round to doing it 
















The Twins in their full glory, and nicely highlighting the colour differences in FW resin, not only between kits but sometimes within a kit!








I also thought I might as well tackle the Crassus whilst at it, and whilst it took more sanding than the others combine I think the final result is worth it, now to find an excuse to use it!
















there is also a crassus praetor in the pipline but that needs a tad more work then first thought but she will be joining the ranks soon, once my six russes and more turrets than you can shake a stick at are done.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Those two guns on the macharius are heavy stubbers and are quite a bit slimmer than the GW plastic version... but you could consider slicing up some of them to replace your bent ones. How are you straightening them? I'd recommend immersing them in near boiling water for a few minutes (2?) and then putting them in a press to have them cool in shape.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

tried that unfortunately didn't work, they seem to end up curving back on themselves, ended up ordering some metal barrels  will see what those are like when they arrive


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

So after a quiet few days and modelling getting back in to a much more real world pace after my week of fury I decided to work on some random units I had floating about. Its mainly rebasing and a small portion of building but hopefully these are some characterful units for you to have a look at.
First up is a squad of Recon Marines from FW as a bit of a fun unit, I have a plan for these but cant bring myself to paint them just yet 
All the models have had their bolters swapped for pistols and chainswords which might hint to their potential use.








The serg or commander is a MKIV commander based conversion with a simple head swap and the helmet under his arm removed and replaced with a plasma pistol. His partner in this picture is glossy as I managed to squirt superglue all over him 
























Next are my Adeptus Arbites squad, these will probably be run as Scions or a command squad, the models are old (not the 1st version though) but personally I think they have held their own and not aged badly, if only I could get GW to bring these back (along with revamping sisters).﻿









Finally in my lot of unique bits I have the Tech Priest from the old Skullz collectors set. This chap will be used as both an Engineseer and as a character in a force I am planning for the new year (watch this space), he seems very chunky given the latest FW or GW ad mech offerings but for my needs I think he is ideal and wish I could get hold of more of the set to bulk him out in to a unit.


----------



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

So the build process is slowing down in the lead up to our little mans first birthday and christmas but I have taken some time to tidy up my resin turrets and begin on conversions for commanders. I seem to have most turret types covered and will only be using plastic turrets for Battle cannons and Eradicators, I aim to have the ability to swap various turrets on to a pool of 6-9 Russ chassis - I have 7 already.
First up we have the commissars, whilst in game it makes no difference I like the idea of commissars in tanks. Also as I hate painting faces I have used various Death Korps Commissars that have been cut and placed (to be glued eventually) to create a dynamic Commander.








as you can see from the first picture whilst I like the FW turret body I also arent a fan of the Plasma cannon in it so a simple swap with a plastic one from the demolisher tank and you have a much beefier tank








Next up Is the Volkite, Vanquisher and converted Punisher I will be using on my command tank, with a sneak of my own Pask.








This is my prefered version of the Punisher using a DKOK Demolisher, the rules for the tank are great but the plastic model lets it down a touch. A very simple conversion but I think it fits the style of the turret better. You can also see one of my tank crew conversions using the elysian drop troopers, I like these are tank crew as the lightweight armour and jumpsuits really does work for tank crew as they usually dont have the same kit as line troops.








Next up are the demolishers and exterminators, nothing much on these in the way of conversions apart from crew, but has to share are I love the forgeworld turrets.
















fingers crossed once these are sorted I will be able to get on to building the chassis but as I am going for cut and paste style for the line tanks, the command tanks might get some extras, there probably wont be many pictures.
thanks for looking


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work, these are definitely some unique and excellent tank turrets. I'm excited to see your whole armoured company together!


----------

